# Re: Acer iconia A100 questions or problems?



## frederick4429 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Acer iconia A100 questions or problems?*

HAVE PROBLEM CONNTECTING TO INTERNET WAS WORKING FINE OTHER DEVICES IN MY HOME WORKS FINE MESSAGE SAYING AUTHENICATION PROBLEM WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer iconia A100 questions or problems?*

Moved to a thread of your own posting in old threads can mean you will be overlooked,please post the full message so that someone can offer you some help


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Acer iconia A100 questions or problems?*

Please dont post in all caps. It is considered rude and not proper online manners.

Have you tried to deleted your WiFi profile and recreate it?


----------

